# Supporting the weight



## Zoe (Dec 16, 2010)

Greetings!

I have some reptilian pets and I have just purchased some nice glass cages for two of them. The cages are 32" x 18" x 24". I would like to create shelves/boxes so I can stack the cages (I would make two separate units so it could easily be moved).

My idea is (for each unit) to make a frame from 2x4s on which the cage will rest. I don't know the exact weight of the cage but with a few inches of water in the bottom, plus the glass, we're looking at a couple hundred pounds. I would like to know if it is possible/safe to make a 2x4 frame that can support this weight.

This is what I have in mind:










I hope it makes sense to you . I would also probably cover the bottom, top, sides and back with thin black melamine to make an enclosed box. Then two of these, stacked, each with a cage inside.

Will this work, or is it a recipe for disaster?

Thanks in advance,

Zoe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A 2x4 frame cage if corner gusseted properly will work just fine. The trick to structural integrity is keeping it from racking. Vertical loads can be supported, but the twisting and leaning is what you have to prevent. 

It doesn't make much sense to build a cage, and then cover it with sheet stock just for visual appeal. It could be made from ¾" plywood from the start that would be structurally sound.












 









.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

As Cabinetman says, it is the racking that is the concern.

2'x4' lumber can support great weights in compression. 

G


----------



## Zoe (Dec 16, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> A 2x4 frame cage if corner gusseted properly will work just fine.
> 
> 
> > Thank you! My main concern is that I can't install any vertical support on one side (the front) or in the middle area. So all vertical support has to come from two sides and the back.
> ...


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

As long as the top support goes down to the lower support and you don't stack it directly on the aquarium/cage, it should be fine.

Just remember, triangles are stronger than squares and resist racking far better. Add diagonal supports and build everything as tight and wiggle-free as you can. If it wiggles with 200-300lbs on it, it will eventually wiggle itself apart.

Myself, I would make one stand with 2 spots for each cage to slide into, which is how I had my 20 and 55 gallon aquariums set up, the 55 gallon was the main tank, the 20gallon below was for feeder fish. But both were plainly visible.

I had pictures, but that was 10 years ago and I have no idea where they are now.

Good luck
Wayne


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with Visions about the racking. If the diagonal changes the look too much then a piece of plywood 1/8-1/4 inch on 1/3 to the whole back and maybe a partial piece on one or two sides would firm it up. A piece of plexiglas if you want the open look.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Picture this*

Take a rectangular card board box and fold the flaps inside.
Place the box on the floor with the open end facing you. If you push on the top either of two things will happen, the top will collapse and or the box will rack and collapse.
Take the same box and place in open end down on the floor.
now it's much more stable and will hold a lot of weight placed on top of it.. 
The rule is: open rectangles collapse, skinned rectangles don't.
A triangle won't collapse, either open or skinned.
Gussets are like very small triangles....the bigger the better.
Take an open frame and skin it, even with 1/4" thick plywood and it will be incredibly strong. The skins act like triangles more or less and does not rely on the corner joints for integrity.

Your issue is the open face. The horizontal frame across the front wants to bend under the load.
A vertical support is not possible for your requirements, so that horizontal member must be reinforced to keep it from bending... more layers/pieces will help.
Greater vertical dimension will resist the bending forces even better...IE make it thicker. 

Making the top thicker will also help distribute the weight out to the sides and downward. Skins of plywood on the sides and back will make a huge difference also. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are other alternatives to having a full view and preventing racking. I would only use 2x type framing when there is no alternative. Cabinet construction with 3/4" plywood done properly can hold tremendous weight, and can be properly 'braced' by the design to prevent racking. 

In the drawing below (just an example), this aquarium cabinet is drawn with plywood, and beyond the width of door openings are panels, that when joined with other panels (like the ends), create a wide connection that doesn't rack. This type of fabrication works well in extreme cases like a cabinet with an aquarium on top. Physically, this configuration represents a very top heavy condition with which racking has to be prevented. Plywood doesn't compress on edge (at least not in this instance), and does not react to changes in humidity or temperature like solid wood framing will.
.




















 







.


----------

